# Watching the dogs on TV



## Big Rick (Apr 14, 2009)

Does anyone else's dog enjoy watching the dogs on Animal Planet?

http://youtu.be/2kAMhEiyREc


----------



## Fox_Trot (Mar 15, 2010)

my male loves cartoons and shows such as Wild Russia, super funny how he tries to sniff the tv


----------



## Crazy Kian (Aug 10, 2009)

Kian used to watch Moto GP and WSBK with me. ;D


----------



## Ozkar (Jul 4, 2011)

Crazy said:


> Kian used to watch Moto GP and WSBK with me. ;D


Must be a V thing... my Astro likes the bikes when I watch them. Loves the 125's more than moto2 and Motogp... must be the two stroke noise. 

Zsa Zsa my Pointer likes the original 1946 version of Lassie!!! She will sit glued to the TV for the first part where Lassie is a lost puppy in the woods. Must be her maternal instinct!


----------



## tanners_mama (Sep 22, 2011)

YES! Every Saturday morning we watch Dogs101 - Tanner starest them down as we snuggle up on the couch and enjoy learning about different breeds. We both decided that out of them all we like Vizslas the best


----------



## born36 (Jun 28, 2011)

Last week Mac and I watched Frozen Planet here in the UK and he was glued to the TV when ever the Penguins were on!


----------

